# To chain or not to chain...



## BLUEGUY (Nov 10, 2010)

What are the pros and cons about using tire chains?


----------



## CharlesW (Oct 13, 2010)

Pro:
Great traction
When you engage the drive, the machine goes

Cons:
Cost
Can mar concrete or stone work
Likely to be a little harder on the machine

I have had chains on my 30+ year old MTD/Dayton since I bought it new.
I have worn out at least one set of chains, possibly two.
I have not experienced any problems with the machine because of the chains, but it is a good idea to not let the machine jump/jerk when the chains slip and grab. That can sometimes happen under severe snow pack/ice conditions.

Try the machine without chains and see how it works for you. You can always add them.
It seems that very few people use them, but I think they are great.


----------



## indypower (Oct 28, 2010)

BLUEGUY said:


> What are the pros and cons about using tire chains?


why do you even need a snowblower in Honolulu?


----------



## trdr (Nov 27, 2010)

BLUEGUY said:


> What are the pros and cons about using tire chains?


hey blueguy whats up,chains would really be a plus in eod stuff,also do you transport your blower to different places? if you do you might consider ramp slippage,(depending on the ramp style and surface)also when you put the blower back in the garage put it on a rubber pad or something so when you take off with it the next time out, it wont spin and scratch up your painted floor..checkout/google and see if anyone sells rubber chains for small tire applications,i thought i saw some once but not real sure.


----------



## BLUEGUY (Nov 10, 2010)

Maybe we need mini snow claws- Snow Claws Tire Traction System


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Nov 20, 2010)

I have little marking with chains on the snowblower. Its just not heavy enough to mark that much. Other then that, and the fact that you have to buy them I dont think there realy is a downside to them


----------



## Wayne195 (Nov 16, 2010)

Ingersoll444 said:


> I have little marking with chains on the snowblower. Its just not heavy enough to mark that much. Other then that, and the fact that you have to buy them I dont think there realy is a downside to them


 I don't like marks on my driveway,but like you said,a snowblower isn't heavy enough to make any major damage to blacktop.


----------



## Madmax442 (Jan 13, 2011)

My 1974 Ariens 7HP has had the original tires and chain set on them since new and no issues aside from needing to be tightened! That thing goes anywhere!


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

Snow in Honolulu ?
Are you sure you are on the right forum. 

As far as chains I had chains on my Bolens 624 and was on flat ground they were ok. But now my new house has a steep driveway and my Bolens 824 has big tires and no chains and goes right up it no problem.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Nov 20, 2010)

By the way, my blower just has turf tires in it. When I got it there was a note with the paperwork for it that said there was a shortege of the snowking type tires, and all blowers at that time shipped with turfs. Included was a coupon for a free set of tirechains. I keep thinging I will swap on some snowhogs.... but I never have has a problem so I dont bother.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have heard the X-Trac design is better than the Snow Hoggs, but I don't know. I have Snow Hoggs on my Ariens and they work great with the differential unlocked.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Snow Hogs on all three of my machines. Not a problem. I used to to driveways around my area long ago, and had a set of chains. Rough on the machine. Never did like chains on lawn tires. Snow Hogs by Carlisle I believe, awesome, go anywhere.


----------



## BLUEGUY (Nov 10, 2010)

Oneacer- what do you mean "rough on the machine". Is there such a thing as too much traction?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I had them on one of my Ariens over lawn tires, and it gave that machine a vibrating, bumpy ride, Always loosening bolts, and even wore out a set of axle bushings prematurely.


----------

